# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Tổng hợp các thủ thuật máy tính hay

## thaichautsm

*Phần 1:*

*1 CHÈN HÌNH ẢNH VÀ THAY MÀU CHỮ TRÊN NỀN CỦA FOLDER TRONG WINXP.*

*2 CHÈN ÂM THANH VÀO VĂN BẢN WORD*

*3 CẮT GHÉP CÁC TẬP TIN ÂM THANH BẰNG TIỆN ÍCH CÓ SẴN TRONG WINDOWS XP*

*4 CẢI THIỆN TỐC ĐỘ TRONG WINDOWS XP*

*5 CÁCH SETUP BIOS* 

*6 CÁC BƯỚC CHUẨN BỊ ĐỂ TĂNG TỐC CHO WINDOWS*

*7 CÁCH CÀI ĐẶT FTP TRONG WIN 2K*

*8 CÁC TÍNH NĂNG KHÁ HAY CỦA GMAIL*

*9 CÁC LỖI THƯỜNG GẶP ĐỐI VỚI MODEM*

*10 BIẾN MÁY BẠN THÀNH INTEL PENTIUM IV*

*11 BIẾN CHỮ START TRÊN WINDOWS XP THÀNH TÊN GỌI TÙY THÍCH*

*12 BÍ KÍP KHAI THÁC LẠC VIỆT MTD 2002*

*13 BEHAVIORS - MỘT CHỨC NĂNG RẤT HAY TRONG FRONTPAGE 2003*

*14 NHỮNG HƯỚNG DẪN TĂNG CƯỜNG AN TOÀN, BẢO MẬT CHO HỆ THỐNG* 

Download here

Pass:
vietdown.org

----------


## manquang29

*Phần 2:*

*1 NÓI THÊM VỀ CÁC TRÌNH DUYỆT WEB (BROWSER)

2 Noi file mp3 voi MP3 merger

3 NHỮNG CÁCH ĐƠN GIẢN TĂNG TỐC INTERNET

4 NHỮNG CÁCH BẢO VỆ HOSTING VÀ SERVER

5 NHÀ QUẢN LÝ ĐẠI TÀI WINNC.NET 4.0

6 NGĂN CHẶN CÁC MỐI NGUY HIỂM VỚI ZONEALARM

7 MỘT SỐ WEB SITE HỌC NGỌAI NGỮ TRỰC TUYẾN

8 MỘT SỐ THỦ THUẬT NHỎ TRONG VIỆC SỬ DỤNG MÁY TÍNH

9 Học tiếng Anh bằng ENGLISH FOR HIGH SCHOOL không cần đĩa

10 MAINCONCEPT EVE CÔNG CỤ BIÊN TẬP VIDEO VÀ HÌNH ẢNH CHẤT

LƯỢNG CAO DÀNH CHO NGƯỜI KHÔNG CHUYÊN

11 LƯỚT WEB MÀ KHÔNG CẦN TRÌNH DUYỆT WEB

12 LỌAI BỎ TÍNH NĂNG AUTO UPDATE CỦA YAHOO MESSENGER

13 LÀM MỘT CHIẾC LÁ DƯƠNG XỈ VỚI PHOTOSHOP

14 LÀM GÌ KHI CON CHUỘT CỦA BẠN BỊ HƯ ?

15 LÀM ĐẸP CON CHUỘT VỚI CURSORXP PLUS 1.3

16 LÀM ĐẸP CHO WINDOWS XP VỚI STYLE XP

17 LÀM ẨN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH VỚI HIDE WINDOW NOW

18 KỸ THUẬT KHỬ RĂNG CƯA TRONG PHOTOSHOP* 

Download here

----------


## havong

*Phần 3:*
*
1 KINH NGHIỆM VỀ MULTIMEDIA TRONG WINDOWS.

2 KINH NGHIỆM SỬ DỤNG PROXY ĐỂ TRUY CẬP VNN1268 TỐT NHẤT.

3 KIỂM TRA DVD DECODER ĐÃ ĐƯỢC CÀI HAY CHƯA ?

4 KHOÁ DESKTOP AN TOÀN VỚI DESKTOP LOCKER

5 KHẮC PHỤC TÌNH TRẠNG BỊ MẤT NOTEPAD

6 KẾT NỐI CƠ SỞ DỮ LIỆU VỚI ASP

7 JV16 POWER TOOLS JV16 POWER TOOLS

8 J.RIVER MEDIA CENTER - GIẢ LẬP 5.1 CHO LOA STEREO

9 HTMLSPEED - TỐI ƯU HÓA TRANG WEB CỦA BẠN

10 HÒM THƯ VỚI DUNG LƯỢNG KHỔNG LỒ 1GB

11 HỌC TIẾNG HOA TRÊN MẠNG

12 Ho Tro Cho Yahoo

13 Hiệu ứng Karaoke trong Windows Media Player 9 và Winamp 5.x

14 GIẤU FILE TRONG FILE ĐỂ BẢO MẬT VỚI GRL REALHIDDEN

15 KHẮC PHỤ SỰ CỐ ĐĂNG KÝ TRONG WINDOWS SP2 VỚI ROCKXP* 

Download here

----------


## seobravolaw

*Phần 4:*
*
1 GHI LẠI DIỄN BIẾN TRÊN MÀN HÌNH VỚI ACS CAPTURE

2 FORUM MIỄN PHÍ TẠI DHOST.INFO

3 Flash Movie Extract Pilot

4 FILEPC - TĂNG TỐC GỬI MAIL CÓ FILE ĐÍNH KÈM

5 EPSXE PHẦN MỀM GIẢ LẬP PLAYSTATION 1 THẬT TUYỆT!

6 EASY DESKTOP KEEPER – SAO LƯU VÀ TRẤN GIỮ DESKTOP CỦA BẠN

7 DUYỆT THƯ TRÊN SERVER VỚI POP3TRAY

8 DÙNG PHOTOSHOP LÀM MỘT TRÁI BANH GOLF

9 DOWNLOAD FILE TRÊN WAPSITE VỚI OPERA

10 ĐÓNG MỞ ĐĨA TỰ ĐỘNG VỚI CD TRAY PAL

11 DỌN DẸP RÁC MÁY TÍNH DỄ DÀNG VỚI ACE UTILITIES 2.4.0

12 DOC REGENERATOR - PHỤC HỒI FILE DOC ĐÃ XÓA

13 ĐI TRƯỚC MỘT BƯỚC VỚI TWEAKNOW POWERPACK 2005 PROFESSIONAL
*
Download here

----------


## Meoluoingungay

*Phần 5:*
*
1 DÀNH CHO CÁC MÁY THUỘC CHIPSETS INTEL® 810/810E/815/815E/815EM

2 ĐẶC TÍNH VÀ KỸ THUẬT CỦA CHIPSET PENTIUM IV

3 CHUYỂN WINWORD & EXCEL THÀNH TIẾNG VIỆT MÀ KHÔNG CẦN CÀI CHƯƠNG TRÌNH

4 CHUYỂN ĐỔI Ổ ĐĨA TỪ HỆ THỐNG TẬP TIN FAT , FAT32 SANG NTFS BẰNG DÒNG LỆNH

5 CHUYỂN ĐỔI MỌI ĐỊNH DẠNG VIDEO VỚI ADVANCED X VIDEO CONVERTER V3.8.3

6 Chuyen doi AutoCad 2000 sang R14

7 CHƯƠNG TRÌNH CHEAT MỌI LOẠI GAME ARTMONEY V7.08

8 CHUẨN ĐOÁN VÀ SỬA CHỮA HỆ THỐNG TOÀN DIỆN VỚI SYSTEM SUITE 5

9 CHỮ BỐC CHÁY, NỔ TUNG TRÊN NỀN TRỜI SẤM SÉT

10 CHƠI ĐĨA “VCD MÙ “ TRÊN MÁY TÍNH

11 CHO CHÚ MOUSE CỦA PC NGỘ NGHĨNH HƠN* 

Download here

----------


## medi

*Phần 6:*
*
1 THAY ĐỔI LOGO KHỞI ĐỘNG WIN98

2 THAY ĐỔI BIỂU TƯỢNG ĐĂNG NHẬP TRONG WINDOWS XP

3 THẬT TIỆN LỢI VỚI VIRTUAL CONTROL PANEL

4 TẤT CẢ TRONG MỘT VỚI SUPER UTILITY 1.9

5 TẠO TRANG WEB ALBUM NHANH CHÓNG VỚI DIGIPHOTO GALLERY

6 TẠO MỘT TIA SÉT TRONG PHOTOSHOP

7 TẠO SERVER ẢO VỚI CHƯƠNG TRÌNH ABYSS WEB SERVER X1

8 QUAY PHIM MÀN HÌNH VỚI CHƯƠNG TRÌNH SCREENFLASH PRO 1.45

9 TẠO MỘT TẤM BƯU THIẾP ĐẸP VỚI ARCSOFT MULTIMEDIA MAIL 3.0

10 TẠO MỘT MẪU FLASH TEXT THẬT ẤN TƯỢNG VỚI “MIX- FX”

11 TẠO MỘT FEEDBACK ĐƠN GIẢN CHO TRANG WEB CỦA BẠN

12 TẠO FILES MP3 TỰ CHẠY VỚI MP3 TO EXE

13 TẠO FILE BẢO VỆ MÀN HÌNH VỚI Ultra Screen Saver Maker

14 TẠO CHỮ BỐC CHÁY TRONG PHOTOSHOP

15 TẠO CHATROOM TRONG YAHOOMAIL

16 TẠO 1 LOCALHOST VỚI APPSERV* 

Download here

----------


## hocnauan

*Phần 7*
*
1 NHỮNG CÁCH HAY NHẤT TỐI ƯU HOÁ CHO WINDOWN XP

2 TĂNG TỐC LƯỚT WEB VỚI MILIKI DIALUP ACCELERATOR

3 TĂNG TỐC LƯỚT WEB VỚI KICKIN INTERNET ACCELERATOR

4 TĂNG TỐC ĐỘ MODEM TRONG WINDOWS 98

5 TẢI NGUYÊN WEBSITE VÀ DUYỆT NGOẠI TUYẾN VỚI OFFLINE EXPLORER EXPRISE

6 SYSTERAC XP TOOLS - BỘ CÔNG CỤ ĐA NĂNNG CHO WINDOWS XP

7 SYSTEM MECHANIC 4 PROFESSIONAL - CHƯƠNG TRÌNH QUẢN LÍ HỆ THỐNG PC ĐA NĂNG

8 SỬ DỤNG DIỄN ĐÀN MIỄN PHÍ CỦA FORUMHOSTER.COM* 

*Download here
*

----------


## kevin_cn08b

*Phần 8*

*1 STINGER -CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DIỆT VIRUS NHỎ VÀ NHẸ*

*2 STEPOKS DIGITAL BEAUTY CÔNG CỤ LÀM ĐẸP CHO BỨC ẢNH KỈ NIỆM CỦA BẠN THEO DẠNG CHUẨN DIGITAL “ĐI GI TỒ “*

*3 SPYWARE DOCTOR – KHẮC TINH CỦA PHẦN MỀM GIÁN ĐIỆP*

*4 Run Fast*

*5 R-DRIVE IMAGE 1.1 – SAO LƯU VÀ PHỤC HỒI Ổ ĐĨA*

*6 QUẢN LÝ HÌNH ẢNH VỚI CHƯƠNG TRÌNH WEBSHOTS*

*7 QUẢN LÝ CHI PHÍ TRUY CẬP INTERNET VỚI NET BUDDY PRO*

*8 PHỤC HỒI DỮ LIỆU VỚI BADCOPY PRO V3.7*

*9 PHỤC HỒI CÁC CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TRÊN Ổ CỨNG VỚI ACTIVE UNDELETE*

*10 PHẦN MỀM VIỆT - TỪ ĐIỂN TIN HỌC* 
*Link:*

*Download here*
*-------------------------------------------*

*Phần 9*
*1 PANDA PLATINUM INTERNET SECURITY VERSION 8.00.00*
*2 ÉP XUNG CPU*
*3 ALL VIDEO SOUND EXTRACTOR TRÍCH XUẤT FILE DIVX, MPEG-4,WMA… THÀNH* 
*WMA,MP3, WAV*
*4 ZOOM PLAYER PRO – PHẦN MỀM NGHE NHẠC CHƠI DVD TÝ HON*
*5 XOÁ CÁC ICON TRONG “ PAST ITEMS TASKBAR”*
*6 XNVIEW – TRÌNH DUYỆT ẢNH ĐA NĂNG*
*7 XEM VÀ CHẨN ĐOÁN BỆNH VỚI “LƯƠNG Y” HD TUNE*
*8 XEM NHANH VÀ CHUYỂN ĐỔI FILE PDF SANG ĐỊNH DẠNG ĐỒ HỌA VỚI* 
*PDF2IMAGE*
*9 XEM NHANH NỘI DUNG VĂN BẢN Ở BẤT KỲ MÁY NÀO VỚI TEXT2EXE*

Dowload here
---------------------------------------
*Phần 10*
*1 PHƯƠNG PHÁP KHẮC PHỤC KHI KHÔNG LOGIN ĐƯỢC YAHOO MAIL*
*2 CÀI ĐẶT MỘT MẠNG LAN ẢO CHỈ TRÊN MỘT MÁY VI TÍNH ( cực hay)*
*3 WYVERNWORKS DATA SANITIZER 2004 -*
*XÓA FILE HAY THƯ MỤC TRONG WINDOWS MÀ KHÔNG ĐỂ LẠI DẤU VẾT*
*4 WILDFROM SWFX 1.2 TẠO BANNER FLASH ĐƠN GIẢN VỚI NHIỀU HIỆU ỨNG* 
*TUYỆT ĐẸP*
*5 WEATHER WATCHER – CHUYÊN GIA DỰ BÁO THỜI TIẾT*
*6 UNIVERSAL EXPLORER V4.2 – TRÌNH QUẢN LÝ FILE VÀ FODER*
*7 TUỲ BIẾN CÁC CHỨC NĂNG CỦA MOUSE*
*8 MINDSOFT REGISTRY CLEANER- GIÚP REGISTRY TRỞ NÊN KHOẺ MẠNH HƠN*

Download here
-----------------------------------------
*Phần 11*
*1 TỰ TAY THIẾT KẾ NHỮNG TẤM THIỆP XINH XẮN TẶNG CHO BẠN BÈ VÀ*
*NGƯỜI THÂN VỚI ARCSOFT GREETING CARD CREATOR*
*2 TỰ GIẢI NÉN VÀ MÃ HOÁ VỚI ZIP 2 SECURE EXE CREATOR*
*3 TỰ CHẾ MỘT KIỂU FILE CHO RIÊNG MÌNH*
*4 TRUY NHẬP DỮ LIỆU MÁY TÍNH VỚI KHÔNG GIAN 3 CHIỀU*
*MỘT CÁCH NHANH CHÓNG VỚI OBJECTDOCK PLUS 1.02*
*5 TRÍCH VIDEO CLIP GAMES BẰNG BINK AND SMACKER*
*6 TỔNG HỢP VỀ BẢO MẬT PASSWORD HỘP MAIL*
*7 TỐI ƯU HÓA KHẢ NĂNG TRUY CẬP VỚI INTERNET CYCLONE*
*8 TỐI ƯU HÓA HỆ THỐNG VỚI WINNER TWEAK SE 2.6.6*
*9 TỐI ƯU HỆ THỐNG WINDOWS XP CHO VIỆC CHƠI GAME*
*10 TỐI ƯU CÁC THÔNG SỐ KHỞI ĐỘNG VỚI STARTUP ORGANIZER*
*11 TÍNH PHÍ TRUY CẬP VỚI WEB TIME 2.0*
*12 TÌM KIẾM FILE CRACK TRÊN MẠNG*

Download here
-------------------------------------------------
*Phần 12*
*1 TIỆN ÍCH MIỄN PHÍ MỚI GOOGLEDESKTOPSEARCH*
*2 THỦ THUẬT WINDOWS*
*3 THƯỞNG THỨC NHẠC SÀNH ĐIỆU VỚI iZOTOPE OZONE4 THỰC HIỆN MỌI CÔNG* 
*VIỆC VỚI AMOUMAIN.*
*5 THỰC HÀNH BEHAVIORS*
*6 Tim Lai Mat Khau ADMIN Tren Windows2003*
*7 THỦ THUẬT ĐỂ CÓ THỂ SỬ DỤNG PROPEL ACCELERATOR TRONG ADSL*
*8 THIẾT KẾ WEBSITE NHẠC ONLINE BẰNG NGÔN NGỮ HTML*
*9 THIẾT KẾ MENU CHO TRANG WEB VỚI DHTML MENU BUILDER*
*10 THÊM THANH SIDEBAR CHO WINDOWS*

Download here
-------------------------------------------
*Phần 13*
*1 THAY ĐỔI MÀN HÌNH BOOT CỦA WIN XP NHƯ THẾ NÀO ?*
*2 Hướng dẫn tạo đĩa Hiren’s.BootCD.7.8*
*3 Đóng Mở Ổ Đĩa Với Eject CD*
*4 Tăng tốc máy tính toàn diện*
*5 THAY ĐÔI SETUP BILL BOARD*

Download here
-------------------------------------------
*Phần 14*
*1 Activ E-Book Compiler Soạn và tạo sách điện tử tự chạy*
*2 Yên tâm hơn với dữ liệu lưu trữ*
*3 XP với dáng vẻ quen thuộc của Windows*
*4 Xoá tập tin rác bằng VBScript*
*5 Xem phiên ban Windows đang sư dung*
*6 WordQuiz – giúp học tốt ngoại ngữ*
*7 Watchdog Giúp quản lý việc sử dụng máy tính của con em*
*8 Vallen Jpegger: công cụ xem ảnh tuyệt vời!*
*9 Tùy biến thanh công cụ của IE trong WinXP*
*10 Driver Magician 2.6 Sao lưu, phục hồi driver cho các thiết bị*
*11 Tự vệ trước những đòn “đánh lén”*
*12 Tự động shutdown và bảo trì máy tính*
*13 “Gia sư” của người học đánh máy vi tính*
*14 Xóa vĩnh viễn file dữ liệu*
*15 Xóa dữ liệu triệt để bằng cách nào*

*Download here*
*-------------------------------------------*
*Phần 15*
*1 Chuyển đổi DVD-9 thành DVD-5*
*2 Làm các gói AIO với AutoPlay Media Studio Pro 6*
*3 Sao lưu, khôi phục và….với True Image*
*4 5 bước quản lý mật khẩu an toàn*
*5 10 tiện ích “đầu bảng” cho Windows*

*Download here*

----------


## thanhlong24

pass la ji vay pac

----------


## hangngand

Mình đã ghi ở trên rồi, bạn xem lại.
Bạn cần viết bài có dấu

----------


## Vibe89

Vào đây tham khảo thêm nhiều thủ thuật và phần mềm hay dành cho mọi người nữa nhé.
...........
may tinh xach tay
dien thoai di dong
mobile

----------


## chongthamhp

Bạn ơi Link die hết rồi, bạn Fix lại Link cho mình được không ?

----------


## hunghk

Đọc xong vọc liền! tuy mình không cần hết! nhưng có 1 số thủ thuật rất hữu ích.

----------

